# Oculus Rift: Wie soll man steuern?



## McDrake (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich frag mich grad, wie man denn ein Spiel überhaupt Steuern soll.
Klar, einen Egoshooter mit WASD-Tasten und der Maus, das kann man  blind spielen. Kein Problem.
Wie sieht das aus bei "komplexeren" Spielen wie StarCitizen.
Da braucht man entweder einen sehr guten Joystick, bei dem man alle Funktionen auf den Knöpfen hat, einen Pad (argh) oder man spielt mit Maus und Tastatur.
Auch hier kann ich mir "blindes" spielen echt schlecht vorstellen. 
Wie ist das mit Chatnachrichten?

Wie sieht das mit Touchscreens aus? Das Ding soll ja auch für Android & co entickelt werden.
Der Vorteil von solchen Bildschirmen ist ja grade, dass man sieht, was man bewegen will.
Ich persönlich kann zum Beispiel nicht blind SMS schreiben.

Wie soll man sein Bierchen trinken, neben dem spielen?
1. muss man den Kopf weit nach hinten halten, damit was aus dem Glas/Dose rauskommt
2. bis man das Getränk ertastet hat, ist schon x mal umgefallen 
Ok, Das ist jetzt wohl noch das kleinste Problem... naja 

Kann mich da mal jemand aufklären, wie das funktionieren soll?
Mach mir grad echt nen Kopf oO 

Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich frag mich grad, wie man denn ein Spiel überhaupt Steuern soll.
> Klar, einen Egoshooter mit WASD-Tasten und der Maus, das kann man blind spielen. Kein Problem.


 selbst DAS kann schon zum Problem werden. Ich muss auch manchmal schauen, ob zB mein kleiner Finger grad wirklich auf Shift oder ob er auf STRG ist oder kurz schauen, dass ich wirklich die Taste 4 treffe und nicht die 3 oder 5. Ist halt alles Übungssache, und wer so ein OculusRift nutzt, ist ja sicher eher "Powergamer", d.h. da wird man sich die Steuerung dann sicher so verinnerlichen, dass es auch bei komplizierteren Games geht.

Bei manchen wird es natürlich nicht möglich sein, zB sagen wir mal ne Flugsim, bei der Du auf der Tastatur 40 Tasten belegt hast und auch dort ohne Schablone verloren wärst. Da geht das nur, wenn das Spiel auf die Brille zugschnitten ist und man vlt mit der Maus dann "im Bild", was man sieht, die Knöpfe ansteuern und drücken kann. 



> Wie sieht das mit Touchscreens aus? Das Ding soll ja auch für Android & co entickelt werden.
> Der Vorteil von solchen Bildschirmen ist ja grade, dass man sieht, was man bewegen will.
> Ich persönlich kann zum Beispiel nicht blind SMS schreiben .


  Da wirst Du dann sicher einen virtuellen Finger oder "Mauszeiger" sehen. evlt. ist ein Streichen übers Tablet dann nur so was wie bei einem Laptop das Touchpad, und erst wenn Du dann zB Doppeklickst gilt das wie normalerweise nur EINmal gedrückt.

Oder v auch so: es gibt zB Zeichentablets, da schwebst Du mit dem Stift über dem Tablet, das bewegt dann den Mauszeiger, und erst wenn Du ihn aufs Tablet drückst, "malst" du. d.h erst dann ist es quasi wie "Maus gedrückt". Dafür wären dann aber andere Tablets nötig, die auch merken, wenn  man nur über dem Schirm "schwebt"


Aber erst mal wird Oculus Rift für Tablets sicher für Dinge da sein, wo man nur "zuschaut", denke ich...


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Dezember 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach immer noch das größte Problem an Oculus Rift bzw. VR generell. Ich kann da im Grunde nur für Cockpitspiele sprechen, also Renn- und Flugsimulationen aller Art, da helfen halt Lenkrad und ein Joystick/HOTAS mit vielen Knöpfen. Tastaturkombinationen sind aus eigener Erfahrung "böse", selbst wenn man die Tastatur auswendig kennt. Das Problem ist, dass man erst einmal einen Orientierungspunkt braucht, um die Taste, die man sucht, auch zu finden. WASD ist aber kein Problem, da trifft man auch Shift, Tab, Capslock, Strg, Alt, R, X, Y, C usw. problemlos.

Ich finde, da müssen tatsächlich spezielle, präzise Motioncontroller her, mit denen man direkt im Spiel alles bedienen kann, ohne über die Maus oder die Tastatur etwas eingeben zu müssen. Ein Motioncontroller mit genügend Tasten, zusammen mit einer virtuellen Ingame-Hand, mit der man z. B. im Flugzeug die Instrumente bedienen kann, wäre schon sehr cool. Evtl. wird es in ein paar Jahren Handschuhe geben, deren Fingerspitzen Bewegungssensoren haben, so dass man z. B. problemlos vom Lenkrad oder Joystick zum virtuellen Instrumentenbrett und wieder zurückgreifen kann und jederzeit sieht, wo sich die eigene Hand befindet.

Letztendlich müssen die Spiele auch in Sachen Bedienung und Interface für Oculus Rift geschaffen werden, finde ich. Ein Arma III mit seinen unmengen an Tastenkombinationen wäre meiner Meinung nach, selbst mit höherer Auflösung, ziemlich unspielbar, weil man ständig die Orientierungsprobleme auf der Tastatur hätte. Für Flugsimulationen (IL-2 Battle over Stalingrad wird definitiv OR unterstützen) werde ich mir zum Release der Endkundenversion auf jeden Fall ein vernünftiges HOTAS System zulegen, damit ich alle wichtigen Funktionen auf Tasten am Joystick oder Schubhebel legen kann.

Man sollte halt jederzeit sämtliche benötigten Knöpfe zur Hand haben, dann sollte das kein Problem sein.

Das mit dem Bierchen klappt aus eigener Erfahrung her aber doch ganz gut, wenn man weiß, wo es steht  Man darf halt nur nicht so grobmotorisch sein, dass man die Flasche umschmeißt. Ansonsten kann man halt, in ruhigen Spielsituationen auch problemlos man das Headset nach oben schieben und drunterherschielen und z. B. nach dem Kaffee/Bier greifen oder eine Chatnachricht tippen. Im Eifer des Gefechts wird da aber wohl Voice-Chat die bessere Alternative sein.


----------



## McDrake (16. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> selbst DAS kann schon zum Problem werden. Ich muss auch manchmal schauen, ob zB mein kleiner Finger grad wirklich auf Shift oder ob er auf STRG ist oder kurz schauen, dass ich wirklich die Taste 4 treffe und nicht die 3 oder 5. Ist halt alles Übungssache, und wer so ein OculusRift nutzt, ist ja sicher eher "Powergamer", d.h. da wird man sich die Steuerung dann sicher so verinnerlichen, dass es auch bei komplizierteren Games geht.


Bin ich mir echt nicht so sicher, wie das mit den Powergamern ist.
Ich spiele ja auch seit Jahren (Jahrzehnten). Aber ich muss trotzdem öfters auf die Tastatur schauen.
Man muss sich nur mal darauf konzentrieren und dann merkt man, wie oft das eigentlich ist.

Und ich glaub auch, dass dies einer der Hauptgründe ist, warum man in diesen Demo-Videos meist nur Leute sieht, die mit nem Pad rumhantieren.



> Bei manchen wird es natürlich nicht möglich sein, zB sagen wir mal ne Flugsim, bei der Du auf der Tastatur 40 Tasten belegt hast und auch dort ohne Schablone verloren wärst. Da geht das nur, wenn das Spiel auf die Brille zugschnitten ist und man vlt mit der Maus dann "im Bild", was man sieht, die Knöpfe ansteuern und drücken kann.



Da wäre man doch viel zu langsam bei schnelleren spielen wie StarCitizen oder Elite.
Könnt dann auf einmal sein, dass man eine einfachere Steuerung für Oculus einbauen müsste, weil diejenigen nur mit der Maus hantieren können. Da ist ja eine Steuerung mit Pad noch einfacher.


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. Dezember 2013)

Bei der ganzen Sache kommt noch hinzu, dass Oculus Rift im Sitzen nahezu nicht funktioniert. Du musst stehen, wenn du das Ding auf hast, ansonsten bekommst du beim Laufen im Spiel einen Knoten im Gehirn. Da wird es dann schon schwer, Maus und Tastatur zu verwenden - bislang sind ein Gamepad oder Wii-Mote und Nunchuk die besten Steuerungsmethoden. Aber ich stimme zu, da besteht noch Innovationsbedarf, denn nicht jeder kann sich so ein oktagonales Laufband ins Wohnzimmer stellen und mit der Spielzeugknarre auf den Gegner zielen


----------



## McDrake (16. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Bei der ganzen Sache kommt noch hinzu, dass Oculus Rift im Sitzen nahezu nicht funktioniert. Du musst stehen, wenn du das Ding auf hast, ansonsten bekommst du beim Laufen im Spiel einen Knoten im Gehirn.


Warum das denn?

Habt ihrs schon mal im Flugmodus getestet?


> Da wird es dann schon schwer, Maus und Tastatur zu verwenden - bislang sind ein Gamepad oder Wii-Mote und Nunchuk die besten Steuerungsmethoden.


Sowas darf man hier im PC-Games-Forum nicht aussprechen!
Pöser Pursche!




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nwmYlFQJGw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Aber ich bin froh, dss es keine einfache Lösung gibt.
Dachte schon, ich hätt das was übersehen.
Kann ich wieder beruhigt durchschlafen.


----------



## Enisra (16. Dezember 2013)

was ja eigentlich auch interesant wäre, wenn man vorne auf´s Oculus noch so 1-2 Kameras montiert, damit man mal eben so in die Reale Welt schalten kann, so grade um zu schauen wo jetzt ne Taste ist


----------



## McDrake (16. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> was ja eigentlich auch interesant wäre, wenn man vorne auf´s Oculus noch so 1-2 Kameras montiert, damit man mal eben so in die Reale Welt schalten kann, so grade um zu schauen wo jetzt ne Taste ist


Das wär ne Lösung.
Allerdings wäre dann ja die Illusion wieder irgendwie weg,


----------



## Enisra (16. Dezember 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das wär ne Lösung.
> Allerdings wäre dann ja die Illusion wieder irgendwie weg,


 
ja schon, aber das ist die auch wenn man die absetzen muss um ne Taste zu suchen oder was trinken will, z.B.


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. Dezember 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Warum das denn?
> 
> Habt ihrs schon mal im Flugmodus getestet?


 
Okay, da hab ich nicht nachgedacht. Klar, Cockpit-Spiele funktionieren auch im Sitzen 
Wobei ich da halt nicht so genau weiß, warum die Leute unbedingt ein 3D-Headset dafür brauchen. Rechts und links gucken ist ja schön und gut, aber richtig großartig ist das Oculus Rift doch, wenn ich mich um 180° drehen kann. Beim Achterbahn-Experiment hat es mir zum Beispiel super gefallen, dass ich beim Anstieg hinter mich gucken konnte. Das entfällt im Cockpit eines Flugzeugs/Raumschiffs natürlich.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab gerade nochmal ein Video rausgesucht, das nen Controller zeigt, mit dem man ziemlich gut mit der Umgebung interagieren kann:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XLCoDY0sgSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Für Shooter, (Action)-Adventures und Ego-RPGs wäre das sicher eine prima Sache, wenn die Steuerung präzise genug ist. Für Sachen wie Inventar, Quest-Journal, Karte usw. gibt's genügend Tasten auf dem Controller.


----------



## McDrake (16. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Okay, da hab ich nicht nachgedacht. Klar, Cockpit-Spiele funktionieren auch im Sitzen
> Wobei ich da halt nicht so genau weiß, warum die Leute unbedingt ein 3D-Headset dafür brauchen. Rechts und links gucken ist ja schön und gut, aber richtig großartig ist das Oculus Rift doch, wenn ich mich um 180° drehen kann. Beim Achterbahn-Experiment hat es mir zum Beispiel super gefallen, dass ich beim Anstieg hinter mich gucken konnte. Das entfällt im Cockpit eines Flugzeugs/Raumschiffs natürlich.


 
Ich glaub, es geht neben dem 3D-Effekt auch um die komplette Abschottung.
Da könnt das Feeling im Weltraum rumzudüsen oder in einem ElderScrolls VI durch ein Dungeon zu schleichen, doch recht cool sein.
Wie lange "das Neue" dann wirklich Spass macht, müssten dann ihr Tester uns berichten


----------



## Enisra (16. Dezember 2013)

naja, wenn man so in einem Cockpit, auch Auto oder Zug sitzt, schaut man ja, egal wie man den Kopf bewegt, immer auf den gleichen Kameraausschnitt, was das ganze halt schon interesant macht, vorallem wenn man da nicht extra die Maus bzw. nen Stick bewegen muss umd die Kamera zu bewegen


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Dezember 2013)

Controller dürfte bei OR die beste Steuerung bieten, weil man die auch blind bedienen kann, auch ohne OR schaut man ja nicht auf den Controller, wenn man weiß wo man drücken muss, ist das intuitiv zu steuern und verdrücken weit seltener als bei ner Tastatur mit 50+ Tasten.


----------



## McDrake (16. Dezember 2013)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Controller dürfte bei OR die beste Steuerung bieten, weil man die auch blind bedienen kann, auch ohne OR schaut man ja nicht auf den Controller, wenn man weiß wo man drücken muss, ist das intuitiv zu steuern und verdrücken weit seltener als bei ner Tastatur mit 50+ Tasten.


Dann frag ich mich aber, für welche PC-Spiele Dieses Gerät entwickelt wird.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Dezember 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dann frag ich mich aber, für welche PC-Spiele Dieses Gerät entwickelt wird.


 
Ego-Shooter, Ego-RPGs (The Elder Scrolls, Fallout), Rennspiele mit Cockpit-Perspektive, Flugsimalationen ... halt alles mit (optionaler) Ego-Perspektive  

als Tastatur/Maus Nutzer muss man sich dann halt umgewöhnen, wobei bei Rennspiel ja auch Lenkrad und bei Flugsim ein Flightstick geeignet ist


----------



## McDrake (17. Dezember 2013)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ego-Shooter, Ego-RPGs (The Elder Scrolls, Fallout), Rennspiele mit Cockpit-Perspektive, Flugsimalationen ... halt alles mit (optionaler) Ego-Perspektive
> 
> als Tastatur/Maus Nutzer muss man sich dann halt umgewöhnen, wobei bei Rennspiel ja auch Lenkrad und bei Flugsim ein Flightstick geeignet ist


Jetzt frag mal eingefleischte PC-Gamer (auf die zielt das Teil ja ab), ob sie mit Pad sowas spielen möchten.


----------



## Gast20180705 (17. Dezember 2013)

Kleine Frage zur Funktion bei Ego-Perspektive: Mit dem Rift bewegt man doch nur den Kopf oder? Den Restlichen Körper bewegt man dann doch mit M+T, was ja im Sitzen + Rift kein Problem darstellen sollt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. Dezember 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Kleine Frage zur Funktion bei Ego-Perspektive: Mit dem Rift bewegt man doch nur den Kopf oder? Den Restlichen Körper bewegt man dann doch mit M+T, was ja im Sitzen + Rift kein Problem darstellen sollt.


 
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass es es aber eine sehr seltsame Empfindung ist, wenn dir deine Augen sagen, dass du dich im Raum bewegst, du aber spürst, dass dein Körper am Platz sitzt. Das kann je nach Person sogar zu Übelkeit führen oder dazu, dass man droht, vom Stuhl zu rutschen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass es es aber eine sehr seltsame Empfindung ist, wenn dir deine Augen sagen, dass du dich im Raum bewegst, du aber spürst, dass dein Körper am Platz sitzt. Das kann je nach Person sogar zu Übelkeit führen oder dazu, dass man droht, vom Stuhl zu rutschen.


 Im Grunde ist das doch die gleiche Problematik wie vor 20 Jahren, als man die ersten VR-Brillen rausbrachte und der 3D-Trend sich nicht durchsetzen konnte. Um sowas wie OR effektiv nutzen zu können, braucht man Platz, Equipment und die dafür zugeschnittenen Spiele. Sonst bleibt es ja wieder bei dem Hype, welcher sich früher oder später in blanke Ernüchterung wandelt.


----------



## Gast20180705 (17. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass es es aber eine sehr seltsame Empfindung ist, wenn dir deine Augen sagen, dass du dich im Raum bewegst, du aber spürst, dass dein Körper am Platz sitzt. Das kann je nach Person sogar zu Übelkeit führen oder dazu, dass man droht, vom Stuhl zu rutschen.


 
Alles klar.


----------



## McDrake (17. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass es es aber eine sehr seltsame Empfindung ist, wenn dir deine Augen sagen, dass du dich im Raum bewegst, du aber spürst, dass dein Körper am Platz sitzt. Das kann je nach Person sogar zu Übelkeit führen oder dazu, dass man droht, vom Stuhl zu rutschen.


Danke für die Einblicke!
Obwohl ich für Rift auch ein wenig gespendet habe, darf man auch mal ein wenig kritisch (und realistisch) dem Teil gegenüber sein.


----------



## Worrel (17. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Das kann je nach Person [dazu führen], dass man droht, vom Stuhl zu rutschen.


Das passiert einem aber auch ohne OR:
Helge Schneider - Der Stuhl - YouTube


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Dezember 2013)

In Sachen Immersion ist Oculus Rift (wenn man Ego Shooter oder ähnliche "Laufspiele" spielt) schon besser, wenn man steht. Mir persönlich macht es aber auch nichts aus, zu sitzen, macht ebenfalls Spaß, Immersion ist auch da, wenn auch vielleicht nicht ganz so toll wie im stehen. 100% Immersion ist ohnehin nicht möglich, egal wie niedrig die Inputlatenz oder wie gut der Bildschirm ist, da einfach zusätzliche Informationen wie Gleichgewichtssinn, Temperatur- und Berührungsempfinden fehlen. Im Sitzen macht es definitiv genug Spaß und man kann auch bequem mit Maus und Tastatur Shooter spielen (hab bisher nur Half Life 2 ausprobiert). 360 Gamepads funktionieren im stehen zwar sehr gut, aber man hat halt keine Möglichkeit präzise zu zielen. Für diverse Demos auf Unity-Engine Basis, die im Moment überall herumgeistern, funktioniert das prima. Aber für Adventures, Rollenspiele oder Shooter, wo man präzise zielen muss oder Knöpfe drückt, Gegenstände benutzt oder aufsammelt, ist das auch suboptimal.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich zum Release vom Oculus Rift spezielle Motioncontroller wie Razer Hydra oder STEM durchsetzen werden. Wenn die präzise genug sind, dann werden die in Sachen Komfort auf jeden Fall auf dem Niveau von Maus und Tastatur für Shooter sein, gleichzeitig den Faktor Immersion aber gewaltig in die Höhe treiben. Und für Rennspiele oder Flugsimulationen eignet sich jeweils halt immer noch ein Lenkrad bzw. Joystick/HOTAS am besten.

Ist leider alles eine teure Angelegenheit, aber wie gesagt: Maus und Tastatur sind auch durchaus gut zu gebrauchen, wenn man nicht gerade ein Tastenkombinations-Monster wie z. B. Arma III spielt. Letztendlich ist an Oculus Rift leider nur das Headset selbst mit ca. 300 Dollar ziemlich günstig, ich gehe davon aus, dass ich nächstes Jahr für mindestens 1.000 Euro in Sachen VR aufrüsten werde. Dazu gehört eine neue Grafikkarte (GTX 570 reicht einfach nicht, selbst für das Dev Kit), das Rift Endkundengerät selbst und diverse Controller (Motioncontroller wie Hydra/STEM und ein HOTAS mit vielen Knöpfen zum Fliegen). Von daher gehe ich auch nicht davon aus, dass die erste Generation Oculus Rift sofort im Mainstream ankommen wird, da die Anforderungen an die restliche Hardware einfach sehr hoch sind, wenn man sich nicht auf kleine Technikdemos und ältere Spiele mit nachgerüstetem Rift-Support beschränken will.

Dennoch bin ich von dem ganzen Konzept extrem begeistert und gehe davon aus, dass Virtual Reality innerhalb der nächsten 5 Jahre auf jeden Fall im Mainstream ankommen wird. Ich hab das Dev Kit inzwischen einigen Leuten gezeigt und ausnahmslos alle waren begeistert, egal ob Gamer oder nicht. Selbst meine Mutter (62) hat mich gefragt, ob sowas auf ihrem Computer funktionieren würde  Wer einmal ein Rennspiel mit Oculus Rift und nem vernünftigen Lenkrad gespielt hat, will nie wieder ohne zocken.


----------

